# [portage] Ion3 retiré (résolu)

## Kangourou

Bonjour, après syncro de l'arbre, je viens de m'apercevoir que Ion3 à été retiré. Je ne comprends par car il était encore souvent mis à jour, et en plus je m'en sers encore, donc je suis très ennuyé.

J'imagine que l'ignoble personnage responsable de cette infamie n'est pas parmi nous, mais y a t'il un endroit où je peux trouver une tentative de justification de cet acte ? (J'en fais trop je sais   :Embarassed: )

Merci.Last edited by Kangourou on Wed Jun 13, 2007 9:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Il y a eu des problèmes de license avec ion3. L'auteur se prend pour la Mozilla Fundation en demandant à ce qu'on change le nom du prog si on le patch ou quoi. Donc devant la démesure de ce fait, les devs, après de longues discussions sur la ML gentoo-dev et sur IRC, ont décidé d'abandonner le support de ion3. Je pense qu'on doit pouvoir le trouver dans un overlay quelque part.

Du côté des autres distrib, je sais que Debian a décidé de trouver un nouveau nom pour le package, et qu'OpenBSD a décidé de le supprimer des ports.

Des recherches sur google t'en diront ptêt un peu plus  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'imagine que l'ignoble personnage responsable de cette infamie n'est pas parmi nous, mais y a t'il un endroit où je peux trouver une tentative de justification de cet acte ?

 

L'ignoble personnage en question est le developpeur de ion3 lui-même.

[mode troll puissance 10]

Ce personnage a, dans dans magnificance, décidé que ion3 était désormais propriétaire et que son utilisation requerait une licence payante. Il faut dire qu'au vu des qualités avant-gardistes de ion3 il ne pouvait en être autrement: TOUT le monde va se l'arracher son ion3, et il deviendrait riche avec tout plein de dollaws!

Brave developpeur... Au moins il peut être content, il a déjà un client: lui-même. 

[/mode troll puissance 10]

Bon en fait j'éxagère à mort hein  :Laughing: , cf: http://linuxfr.org/~Gniarf/24404.html

http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/news.html

----------

## Desintegr

On peut toujours trouver les anciens ebuilds là :

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/ion3/?hideattic=0

D'après les logs, il y a : *Quote:*   

> removal of ion3, please see overlays.gentoo.org/dev/mabi/ion3 for a replacement

 

Mais ça ne semble pas être encore en place.

----------

## geekounet

Une discussion sur le sujet ici  :Smile: 

----------

## Kangourou

Je suis le dernier au courant, j'ai l'impression ! Je pensais pas que ça allais aussi loin   :Crying or Very sad: 

Et à priori il veut finir par ne distribuer que les binaires pour garder un contrôle total...

Je vais repasser à wmii alors, même si la division de la fenetre en ligne est plus limité...

Merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et à priori il veut finir par ne distribuer que les binaires pour garder un contrôle total...
> 
> 

 

Il se prend trop au serieux à mon avis. Je veux dire: qu'est ce qui peut le pousser à vouloir fermer son code si ce n'est la peur du fork, et voir même la peur d'un fork de meilleur facture? Parce qu'il le vendra sûrement pas son bouzin, on est d'accord là dessus.

Il a pas le bon esprit ce dev. En tout cas avant de faire de l'open-source et prendre la LGPL, au début il aurait dû se renseigner (suffit de lire la licence et voilà.) Pas cool tout ça.

----------

## Ezka

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pas cool tout ça.

 

Non ça encourage même pas à l'essayer aussi bon qu'il soit son machin ! Mauvais esprit tout ça, il oublie que c'est certainement la communauté qui a "fait" Ion (au sens diffusion/utilisation) et qu'elle risque de le défaire de la même façon.

----------

## Nattfodd

Pour ceux qui voudraient en profiter pour passer à un vrai WM libre aux créateurs sains d'esprit, il y a plusieurs options : wmii, dwm et surtout xmonad, le petit dernier, maintenant plus puissant que dwm (vive le mode plein-écran), avec un développement qui va à toute allure, et pas mal de réfugiés d'ion3 (les tabs viennent d'être rajoutés, à en croire la liste). C'est dans l'overlay haskell, et sinon plus de détails vers http://www.xmonad.org

xmonad c'est bon, mangez-en !

----------

## _Seth_

Les différentes discussions sur le bugzilla de Debian sont assez intéressantes. Les prises de position de Tuomo Valkonen sont compréhensibles (chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut) mais ses actes sont vraiment criticables. J'encourage ceux qui n'ont pas encore lu les liens donnés ci-dessus à y jeter un coup d'oeil, ça vaut le détour, qu'on utilise ion ou pas (c'est mon cas).

----------

